# Getting rid of gophers?



## gante (Jan 17, 2008)

How do I get rid of gophers in my yard?. It seems to me that they are all over the place, front yard and back yard. I have a dog and children, therefore I am not inclining towards any poison that may affect my pet or children.

Thanks


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

raise the greens fee?
change the tee-off times?

or simply google GOPHER control if the problem is small and furry.....

DM


----------



## clasact (Oct 21, 2006)

glad you put that in DM I was going to but I knew someone would


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

clasact said:


> glad you put that in DM I was going to but I knew someone would


it's a dirty job, but.... lol

hey wrangler, maybe they could import some gophers to tear up the greens and then the golfers will just go away?

DM


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

DangerMouse said:


> hey wrangler, maybe they could import some gophers to tear up the greens and then the golfers will just go away?
> 
> DM


This is true, but then you'd have an even bigger problem when Bill Murray shows up to care for the greens. But that is a Cinderella story...


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

clasact said:


> I dont think he is going to like the suggestions he is getting here lol


Possibly not, but DM already gave good advice in post #4; do a seach on 'gopher control', he/she will get about 300,000 hits.


----------



## gante (Jan 17, 2008)

Haa!! I just realized what I wrote. Yes, I am refering to gophers, not golfers. LOL At least I think that is what is making the wholes in my backyard. One neighbor told me that they have had these in the past


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

gophers or golfers, a good 9 iron should take care of either..... heh heh

DM


----------



## Vikki Foley (Apr 26, 2009)

Call Bill Murry. :thumbup: BTW, Did you mean *golfers* or *gofers*? If you meant golfers, I would put in lots of sand traps.


----------



## HawkZ28 (Feb 18, 2009)

Dropping Juicy Fruit gum down the holes may work.....it works for moles. The eat it, get constipated, and die.


----------



## gante (Jan 17, 2008)

HawkZ28 said:


> Dropping Juicy Fruit gum down the holes may work.....it works for moles. The eat it, get constipated, and die.


 
I may give this a try. It sounds simple enough.


----------



## tuffloud1 (Oct 13, 2010)

cinchtraps.com 

or 

traplineproducts.com

I ordered both kinds and they both work great. I've had them for a week and have already caught 3 gophers.


----------



## High Gear (Nov 30, 2009)

Garden hose/baseball bat/dog.

It seems my folks built a house right in the middle of gofer heaven when we were kids.

It took a couple of years to clean them out.


----------

